# Patent: EF 14mm f/2.8 With a New Coating



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 19, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/patent-ef-14mm-f2-8-with-a-new-coating/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/patent-ef-14mm-f2-8-with-a-new-coating/"></a></div>
<p><strong>New Coating

</strong>Below seems to be a patent for large protruding front elements, that will help with issues of reflection and cleaning. This could possibly appear in the much talked about EF 14-24 f/2.8L.</p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Patent Publication No. 2012-159723</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>2012.8.23 Release Date</li>
<li>2011.2.1 filing date</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Example 1</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>F = 14.3mm focal length</li>
<li>Fno. = 2.89</li>
<li>Half angle ω = 56.6 °</li>
<li>14 images in 10 groups lens configuration</li>
<li>Existing coating roughness</li>
<li>Will making cleaning the front element easier and possibly less destructive</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon patent</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>(Coating applied to one surface of a lens) thin film layer</li>
<li>Having a plurality of tubular spaces are arranged parallel to the tube</li>
<li>Maximum opening diameter of the tubular space below 400nm</li>
<li>The inorganic oxide materials (silica, titania)</li>
</ul>
<div>Source: [<a href="http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2012-09-19" target="_blank">EG</a>]</div>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## risc32 (Sep 19, 2012)

"could not wipe, sex or bad Mentenasu". i don't have a clue what that means, but i think it's awesome and i wish all my lenses had it


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 19, 2012)

risc32 said:


> "could not wipe, sex or bad Mentenasu". i don't have a clue what that means, but i think it's awesome and i wish all my lenses had it


Well spotted, I'm waiting for someone fluent in Japanese to let us know what was missed in translation, not sure if I want it yet or not .


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 19, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> This could possibly appear in the much talked about EF 14-24 f/2.8L.



Latest tech in a new Canon lens - my bet is $3500+ for the 14-24L. Though if the patent is recent, the lens could take a while to be announced ... and even more to be produced ... and even more to be delivered


----------



## squarebox (Sep 19, 2012)

"Mentenasu " means Maintenance...

I'd have to see the rest of the japanese...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 19, 2012)

Go to the original patent and read the translation. Its usually much better than EG but stioo not all that good.


----------



## dirtcastle (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree that it might be that rare non-telephoto lens that breaks into the $3k price range.

But my question is: "Will they discontinue the 16-35mm?" Or will they maintain three wide angle zooms in the lineup?

Hopefully they will replace the 16-35mm in the lineup (with the 14-24mm) and thus be able to lower the price (because it will sell more units at a lower price).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2012)

dirtcastle said:


> But my question is: "Will they discontinue the 16-35mm?" Or will they maintain three wide angle zooms in the lineup?
> 
> Hopefully they will replace the 16-35mm in the lineup (with the 14-24mm) and thus be able to lower the price (because it will sell more units at a lower price).


The patent does not cover a zoom, only a prime.
Their claim boils down to this:
__________________________________
*TECHNICAL PROBLEM* 


[Problem to be solved by the invention] 
[0009] 
However, even if the character or sign which shows the position of the surface which forbids touching somewhere in optical elements is described, when garbage and dirt have adhered in the manufacturing process of a lens, since it cannot wipe, it will not be able to be used but productivity will be deteriorated. 
[0010] 
Since the garbage or dirt which adhered when the user was doing lens use were not able to be wiped even if it prevents adhesion of garbage and dirt by a manufacturing process, there was problem that it could not be used in the outermost surface of an optical system, at least. 
[0011] 
Then, since the object of this invention can be wiped even if garbage and dirt adhere, it is providing the optical system which was excellent in productivity or a user's maintainability, and inhibited generating of harmful light, such as a ghost and the flare. 

[Effect of the Invention] 
[0013] 
According to the present invention, even if garbage and dirt adhere, the optical system which was excellent in productivity or a user's maintainability since it wiped, and inhibited generating of harmful light, such as a ghost and the flare, can be provided.


----------



## dirtcastle (Sep 20, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dirtcastle said:
> 
> 
> > But my question is: "Will they discontinue the 16-35mm?" Or will they maintain three wide angle zooms in the lineup?
> ...



Thanks for the clarification.

I think you can see where my head is at on this one (i.e., thinking very wishfully). ;-)


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 20, 2012)

dirtcastle said:


> I agree that it might be that rare non-telephoto lens that breaks into the $3k price range.
> 
> But my question is: "Will they discontinue the 16-35mm?" Or will they maintain three wide angle zooms in the lineup?
> 
> Hopefully they will replace the 16-35mm in the lineup (with the 14-24mm) and thus be able to lower the price (because it will sell more units at a lower price).



I think that having 3 WA zooms makes sense because there is a large spread in price. Some may want to use screw on filters while others can't afford a 2k+ lens. Nikon also covers the WA FL range with multiple zooms.


----------

